# Quota hunt harvest question



## mattech (Oct 19, 2010)

I am picked for the Joe kurz nov. 10-14 hunt. I have red the regs over and over but cannot find it. I know that a deer has to be a certain spread or main beam length, but what I am wondering is does a quota hunt count towards my harvest record. What I mean by that is if I happen to tag out on bucks can I not shoot a buck on the quota hunt, also if it does not count towards my harvest tag is there a one buck max. I am also curious about does. 

  I will be camping there the whole time. If I shoot a buck the first day I would still like to hunt there even if it;s just for a doe, but they guy I am hunting with said it is one deer only either sex. any help would be great.


----------



## yelper43 (Oct 20, 2010)

One buck limit 15 inch spread or 16 inch mainbeams I believe. You can take a doe also, I shot the one in my avatar in 2007 at JK and hunted the next morning and seen a monster but couldnt shoot it. I was gonna take a doe but my hunting buddy got his buck early the next morning so we celebrated and headed home. Good Luck!


----------



## Coastie (Oct 20, 2010)

It is a sign in hunt so it does not go on your harvest record, they will put a tag on it at the check station. 
Since Joe Kurtz is a Quality Buck area a second, antlerless, deer may be taken but not a second buck.
Read the regulations on page 29 of the regulation book in the section titled "Deer".


----------



## Milkman (Oct 20, 2010)

C.Killmaster may be along shortly to respond with the straight scoop on your questions.
 But I think the answers given above are accurate.


----------



## mattech (Oct 20, 2010)

Coastie said:


> It is a sign in hunt so it does not go on your harvest record, they will put a tag on it at the check station.
> Since Joe Kurtz is a Quality Buck area a second, antlerless, deer may be taken but not a second buck.
> Read the regulations on page 29 of the regulation book in the section titled "Deer".



Thanks, I was mainly wanting to know were to find the data. I will check out page 29, not that I dont trust anybody I just like to read for myself.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Nov 2, 2010)

Sign-in hunt=Your tag, Check-in hunt=Free Tag.  It doesn't matter if it's quota or not, some quota hunts are sign-in and some are check-in.  Managed hunts (hunts lasting fewer than 7 days) have a limit of 2 deer.  On areas with antler restrictions, only one of those 2 deer may be a buck.


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 2, 2010)

So there is no point count minimum, just spread or length of beam?


----------



## mattech (Nov 2, 2010)

Paymaster said:


> So there is no point count minimum, just spread or length of beam?



yep, points do not matter just size.


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 3, 2010)

Good grief! Just noticed one other thing. It is a four day hunt. I got to take an extra day vacation to scout on the 9th.  I don't know how I missed that!


----------



## wshooks (Nov 3, 2010)

paymaster are you camping also? ill be camping tue night thru sun...hopefully not that long. i have family in ephesus. do you know the nunnallys?


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 4, 2010)

wshooks said:


> paymaster are you camping also? ill be camping tue night thru sun...hopefully not that long. i have family in ephesus. do you know the nunnallys?



Yes sir I will be camping. Might be in a tent to start. My son in law is having repairs done on the pop up and may be late getting there. I plan to camp Tuesday night until......

I am sorry I don't know the Nunnallys. My wife may. She knows everybody.


----------



## wshooks (Nov 4, 2010)

looks like ill be tentin' it unless i can get my dads camper up and going....still beats workin!


----------



## runningcat63 (Nov 8, 2010)

*Joe Kurz Nov. 10-13*

I will be there starting Tuesday night in a white enclosed cargo trailer (hard sided tent) ; ) Come on by and say Hi. I will be solo and could use a partner to make sure I make it out of the woods safely, and vice versa... My name is Brad, I'll be the one wearing camo, Ha!


----------

